# I would like your opinion on this...



## ryguy (Apr 27, 2010)

Gentleman,

I am not a regular poster, but I am a regular looker and learner. Over the last few years I have grown my side business with numerous members guides as to what to do as well as my own perspectives. I started out at craft shows and have been to over 60 since I started and I fell into a situation where I am at a market and show my wares every weekend. I do very well here with my items- turnings, cutting boards, etc.

What I want from you guys is your perspective and if you feel the same way as I do, a response…
This man came into my booth today and in front of his wife commented on his opinion of my cutting boards then he got his card out of his wallet and handed it to me. On the card it states "The Cutting Board Specialist" and in fact his website is www.thecuttingboardspecialist.com - then he says to me I should check it out and I might learn a thing or two.

The arrogance of this blew me away- I can't imagine doing something like this and he is basically saying he is better that ALL others. When I got home today, I saw his website and laughed out loud- his items are nothing compared to the work on here. Just the tumbling blocks alone blow his away (in my opinion)

I thought it might be interesting to share with the members of Lumberjocks this guy and his work and encourage any of you to critique his work considering he considers himself the master of all cutting boards. I would also encourage you to send him an email to let him know your thoughts.

I will also say, my work is not amazing, it is basic end grain and face grain cutting boards, but they are basic because that is what the market will bear. I could go crazy on designs, but it would be a rare thing to sell them and get the labor involved out of them.

None the less, I encourage you all to tell him what your opinions of your boards are.


----------



## Minorhero (Apr 8, 2011)

Well it sounds like you ran into a total jerk. I often find it amazing how much a jerk can ruin a day. Long after an encounter with one I find myself being incredibly frustrated, annoyed, even angry with other people who have nothing to do with the jerk.

That said, the best way to deal with a jerk is to move away from them. Put as much distance from yourself and them as possible. Its natural to think, "Oh I will show a jerk that they are a jerk and then they will stop being a jerk" or "Oh I will show a jerk that they are being a jerk and then they will go away and I will have my revenge as well!"

This unfortunately are faulty reasoning because a jerk can not be show the error of their ways. Anymore then you can make poisoned water pure again by adding more poison.

Thus the best thing to do in this situation is to move on.

Sorry this jerk ruined your day. But tomorrow is a new one and it sounds like you found a nice little niche that works great for you. No reason not to enjoy it.


----------



## richbutcher (Dec 11, 2014)

I have also found that some people just have to be that way. I do mostly built in , laundry room locker and benches and closet systems that sort of thing. There is always someone how can build it better or think it should be a different way but I build what the customer wants.as long as you are pleased as well as the customer than it really doesn't matter what any one else thinks. Of corse there are times when I personally think the project should've come out better but that's just me critiquing my own work.most of the time those people are just haters and really can't do the job anyway. Just keep building what your doing and smile to your self that if it was easy every one would do it. Rich.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

". . . and maybe you'll learn a thing or two." Following the phrase "Look at how I do things. . ." of course. I can't think of a more arrogant thing to say.

On a kayak trip on the west side of Vancouver Island, we ran into a guy who had built a wooden kayak (much like mine), and his own paddle. He looked at my paddle (a design I had been evolving and developing for quite a few years, and which I like very much), and told me what was wrong with it, how I should have done it. He didn't even pick it up. Had he done so, he would have found it to be very light weight, because the shaft is hollow, with walls only about 3/16" thick. I didn't bother to respond, though. Let him bask in the lurid glow of his own self importance.

Though you might accuse me of being smug about my paddle, I can only say I never mention it to other paddlers unless they ask about it (they usually don't). And I don't offer invidious comparisons.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

You *did* learn a thing or two from this guy… what kind of person *NOT* to be…only a fool goes around patting himself on the back.

*First*...he is an idiot with an attitude problem

*Second*... no one likes this idiot but his wife…and she's probably bull********************tin' him as much as he is bull********************tin everyone else…


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Let it go.. ain't worth the effort, nor very important in the grand scheme of things.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Some people like to discourage anyone who might be viewed as competition rather than stepping their own game up.

Just don't be discouraged. Know that his pettiness was a result of his own fear. Don't respond to pettiness with pettiness.


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

Reminds me of a fellow we had around here. Had his ad plastered on the side of his truck "The Master Carpenter". He wasn't a bad carpenter, but we had a lot that were better. He knew it all and couldn't take the time to admire anyone else's work or learn anything new. He fooled some people, including himself. He never would have listened to anyone else, as they didn't know what they were talking about. Most that knew him just smiled behind his back.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I looked at the site, and ok, not bad but seen better. I'd flicked his card in the floor! Then I would have said "well bless your heart!" If your from the south you'll understand.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

rugby,

I wouldn't let this guy bother you too much, like the others have said, he's just another jerk that thinks he knows it all.

I would only hope his cutting boards are better than his marketing. I visited his web-site and the only thing I found was outdated information. He list all of his cutting boards as "sold" except for about a half dozen and they were posted back in 2009 and according to his site, they still haven't sold.

Either he hasn't sold anything in 6 years or he hasn't updated his site in 6 years; either way, his web-site is a joke.

Just let it go and have fun with your woodworking.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

Should have told him that you already learned enough from him. But I would just forget the Jerk and go ahead making boards the way you want. There will always be those people around, usually their alone though. I guess his wife was the only one that would go with him.
Gerald


----------



## ryguy (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks guys- I appreciate the responses. At the time it really chapped my butt, but you guys are right. Let him be an ass and move on. My little business is going really well and that is what I need to concentrate on.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Remember:
Ignorance can be corrected, but stupid is forever.
Bill


----------



## CincyRW (Nov 18, 2013)

The only problem is that you let him get inside your head. Even if he does make better cutting boards than you and he has a website and a business card - so what.

I've found "fogging" people like this is kind of fun - "You're right man, my cutting boards suck. I cant believe people actually pay money for this rubbish."

BTW - good to see someone else from the Queen City on here.

Ray


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

Glad yer letting it go. Ain't it great he's not the ultimate authority on how good your work is and since yer bipusiness is going really well then I think your workmanship must be pretty darn good.
And if this " cutting board Specialist" thinks his work is something to be proud of and he is the ultimate in cutting boards I think he should search "3d butterfly cutting board" watch a video on it learn something.
Pretty cool video anyways for anyone interested.
And his motive for doing that to ya was probably fear. He must have been local, now knows he has competition, and his competitions craftsmanship is as good or better than his own.


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

What was his opinions on your cutting boards?


----------



## ryguy (Apr 27, 2010)

He didn't really say his opinion except that I needed to see his work and I might learn something. That tells me he felt his were superior to mine. I found it arrogant because of the work of some of the guys here on lumberjocks- they blow his out of the water in my opinion. My boards are basic end grain and face grain, but they are priced less than half of his. I just don't see a market around me for a $200 cutting board that many people are going to buy. Not to toot my own horn, but everyday I am at the market I get numerous compliments at how beautiful or well made my items are. I just need to stick to those people- but for some reason this guy got in my head- it was a slow day too so I was thinking about it for the rest of the day.

CincyRW- always good to see a fellow Cincinnatian!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Unfortunately, life seems to be full of too many like this. My urge would be to pop the guy but know you can not do that. Best to let it go and feel sorry for someone who will be such a jerk the rest of his life. I think that he was threatened by your business.

Just think that every board you sell probably hurts his ego. Keep selling..that is how to get to him. His boards are too high priced.


----------



## bobro (Oct 24, 2014)

Pretty funny- there are stunning cutting boards all over lumberjocks, must be the very worst field to be in if you want to act as if you're some kind of exceptional master.


----------



## intelligen (Dec 28, 2009)

Sounds like somebody who likes to toot his own horn. If he didn't even try to strike up any other conversation other than the condescending remark, it's not even worth the time to guess what might have been going on between his ears. Put his card in your circular file and keep doing what works for you.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

I went to this guys web site, and agree…nothing spectacular. It did however bring to mind a question.

What is the purpose of running hardwood dowels through a cutting board? I am obviously missing something here, so I'm curious as to what.

Sorry for derailing this thread ryguy.


----------



## bobro (Oct 24, 2014)

> I went to this guys web site, and agree…nothing spectacular. It did however bring to mind a question.
> 
> What is the purpose of running hardwood dowels through a cutting board? I am obviously missing something here, so I m curious as to what.
> 
> ...


Theoretically, hardwood dowels would help keep the board from cupping.

I've thought about this quite a bit, because of trying to push the envelope, with varying degrees of success and failure, on what can and can't be done as far a wood movement and constriction in construction. If you think about it carefully, the resistance to cupping you'd get from internal dowels is always going to come at the price of having cross-grain construction and an increase in the chance of cracking, unless the dowels are not glued in.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

I think. He did it as an aesthetic design element. They may even be plugs. It doesn't look bad, but isn't particularly appealing either. (He found the dowel, then proceeded to go overboard)

It's easy to dazzle a passer by, or a craft show browser, but a fellow woodworker is not so easily impressed. I agree that the work of some of the guys here are head and shoulders above his. So much so, that I thought I'd bust out a simple cutting board in an hour or two. It turned out to take two days.

These seasoned LJ cutting board gurus make it look easy.

Still, his work is decent, but not awe inspiring. I won't say it sucks, even if his comment to you did.


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the answers guys. I wondered if it had to do with movement, it was just something I had never thought of doing.

Bucket, I don't think they are plugs. He does state that they are made with straight through hardwood dowels.

Thanks again.


----------



## KDO (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree with everyone else. Don't let an idiot like this get to you. Unfortunately they are all around us.
Keep doing what you like, what you know sells, and what makes you money!

BTW, post some pictures of what you are doing.
I know I would like to see your work, and I'm sure many others would agree with me!

Keep on plugging…good luck !


----------



## ric53 (Mar 29, 2014)

Looked at the guys web site. I agree that his boards are nice but not any better that others that I have seen on this site or at shows. The hardwood dowel statement is a sales pitch designed to lure customers to his product. As to his statement that he is a master craftsman I think he should try his hand at cutting dovetail joints. This should let us see how much of a master he is. Anybody can do the same thing for 35 yrs and be very good at it but being a master craftsman requires much more. This guy obviously needs to beef up his ego by degrading others. Piss's a person off but gotta let it go. I've been doing this for 40yrs and still don't consider myself a master craftsman (maybe some day) but not now. I looked at his reviews also, funny that the last one is from 2009 and there are only 9 reviews. One more thing, I sign my work too.


----------



## wbrisett (Dec 21, 2011)

I think everybody has already said it.

I do think there are some things going on here though. First, you are competing with him. Both of you are trying to sell the same/similar products. It's quite possible that he simply sees you as competition. Have you heard Samsung saying nice things about Apple's phones? Or Apple saying nice things about Microsoft's operating system? Nope, and chances are you won't.

I think all (erm, OK how about most) of us here are here to help each other. Give insights, and learn a new trick or two. So, sit back, show us your work (because now you've really piqued my interest), and ignore those who probably wouldn't give a person a compliment to save their life.


----------



## leafherder (Jan 20, 2013)

My philosophy for life: "People are stupid. There is nothing I can do to change that. So I do not get upset about it." (And yes I am stupid also. Everyone should be honest enough to admit they are stupid about something. The guy you met is obviously stupid about how to act professionally in polite society.)

So don't worry about it.


----------



## ryguy (Apr 27, 2010)

I posted some of my work in my projects section so you can see my work. I am by no means a master, but I think I do a decent job. I keep getting better the more I try as well as learn.


----------



## vXhanz (Jan 19, 2015)

I agree with everyone else here. I wouldn't let him get to you. It does sound like he was being a jerk, but you can learn from it either way. Look at his work and learn from it, sure. Learning never hurt anyone, and if nothing else you can appreciate his work for what it is. You already know what does or does not work in your area.

V


----------



## KDO (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting some of your work.
I have an idea for you.

You might try doing some Combs. Evidently they sell fairly well.
I have seen several guys who say they sell well for them.
Check out this guys combs. 
He has a tutorial on doing them.
They are fairly fast to make once you get the routine down.
All you need for fast production is a table saw and a drill press and a small file. 
Also look at the video link for the sanding mop.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/119745
You can buy that cloth backed sandpaper at Klingspor and make you own sanding mop.
I think it is the Gold series.
If you buy the whole sheets and cut them yourself, and make your own arbor, it is cheaper.
Good luck and keep up the good work.
You have nothing to be ashamed of!!


----------



## leafherder (Jan 20, 2013)

I am very impressed by the projects you posted. Perhaps the guy was jealous that your work was selling better than his. I did notice three things on his website: 1) He claims 30 years experience working with wood and stone - what does stone have to do with his cutting boards? 2) All of his customer reviews were from 2007-2009, nothing more recent. 3) He showed 30 styles of cutting boards but only had about 6 currently for sale (rest were "sold"). Makes me wonder how much he is actually selling - especially at prices between $149 and $199 each.

Keep up the good work - your booth set up is very nice.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes I agree an arrogant person indeed.
Try this trick. All teachers know about this, it's called paraphrasing. It works with anyone. Be careful to use it sparingly and only when it's needed as it can make people angry. We use it with kids and sometimes parents.

When he said you might learn something come back with a question that paraphrases what he said or what he means. So your response might be something like. "So, from your comment you think that my cutting boards aren't very good?".

The way it puts forces him either to say that your stuff isn't very good or to backtrack and uncomfortably explain himself. Either way, the goal is to make him think about what he said and hopefully realize how inappropriate it was.

You can keep paraphrasing depending on what he says. If he says something like. I would never use walnut. Your next paraphrase might be "So you think that all the walnut cutting boards out there are no good?".

Etc. Etc….


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Yes I agree an arrogant person indeed.
> Try this trick. All teachers know about this, it s called paraphrasing. It works with anyone. Be careful to use it sparingly and only when it s needed as it can make people angry. We use it with kids and sometimes parents.
> 
> When he said you might learn something come back with a question that paraphrases what he said or what he means. So your response might be something like. "So, from your comment you think that my cutting boards aren t very good?".
> ...


I like this approach. And yes, it gets irritating, fast. BTDT, as a teacher.

Generally people who say that kind of thing are either arrogant toads or really have an inferiority complex- which, btw, appear the same when encountered in the wild. At the ripe old age of 62, I've pretty much gotten a handle on worrying about what people say. I have a pile of things that I'm good at, and a pile that I am not. I'm learning woodcarving, for instance. I can design and machine a metal part that could be a work of art, but I'm plowing out wood and blowing out parts. I'm actually pleased with what I've done so far, but it's admittedly pretty bad. It's just that I acknowledge that I'm learning and will get better.

I also went and viewed your project gallery, and you have nothing to worry about, quality wise. Just get a tougher hide. One thing I've found out about a tougher hide, it just takes getting chapped a lot until it thickens. Just sayin'.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

At my age, 60. I'm still trying to get people to see themselves in a mirror. I guess that's what develops after living with jr. high kids for over 30 years. Sometimes I need it too! ;-)


----------



## ryguy (Apr 27, 2010)

My wife teaches Jr. high and I teach 11th graders- Craftsman on the Lake- I like your approach!


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

I like to use the sign for slight jerks that says:* I Know You CAN Do This… but Will You?* This shuts up the greatest majority of the semi jerks out there, but nothing would shut up the total prick that you encountered. We all have a pretty high opinion of ourselves and our work (when not suffering from terminal artisan self doubt); but the majority of us keep it to ourselves. If this guy was so superior, why was he trolling the craft show criticizing the work of others, and not making a killing selling his own "top of the line" wares? Blow this clown off. He is not worth your aggravation.


----------



## ryguy (Apr 27, 2010)

Woodbum,

I would love to put that sign up- I feel like I have heard it all at this point, but this guy's brazenness was over the top. I have had the "I can do that's" and my favorite is the guy who is explaining to his wife how something I made is made and they are wrong on what or how I did something. My favorite of all time was an older gentleman who came in and wanted to talk shop. We talked for a while and I could tell he knew what he was talking about. His wife sees my cheese slicers and says, "Honey will you make me one of these?" He looked at it and said "That is really cool, how much are they?" I told him the price and he got out his wallet and handed me the cash. His wife goes, "but I want you to make it." He looks me dead in the eye and says "there is no way I can make one for his price. I know what it would take me to build that." I smiled, took his money and said have a great day!

For all the jerks and "know it alls", I have really enjoyed doing this little business and meeting all the different people.


----------



## SL77 (Jan 11, 2015)

Can you say asshat on this site?


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

> I looked at the site, and ok, not bad but seen better. I d flicked his card in the floor! Then I would have said "well bless your heart!" If your from the south you ll understand.
> 
> - bonesbr549


<grin>

or even "well bless your little ha - aht" (two sylabiles in "heart")

-Paul


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Well. If you're gonna be arrogant. At least be great.


----------

